# Looking for Smev grill 555 replacement door



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi folks,

As per the title, I'm looking for a replacement glass door for our Smev grill model number 555. The whole thing shattered for no apparent reason. :? 

Have got the handle and the hinges (I think, somewhere safe...)

Hoping the hive-mind of MHF can either tell me where I can get one, or failing that, an appliance number so I can order one. I think this serial number must be on the back and I'd rather not have to remove the whole thing just to find the number.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Contact these people: http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/caravan-spares.aspx

They do Smev parts, Alan.

Here: http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Smev/555-minigrill/


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

erneboy said:


> Contact these people: http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/caravan-spares.aspx
> 
> They do Smev parts, Alan.
> 
> Here: http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Smev/555-minigrill/


Brilliant! Cheers, Alan!

Getting in touch with them now.

Steve


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

As per Alans link to the spare parts page, Leisurespares can also supply direct.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Been in touch and got an immediate email response with part number, cost incl. p&p and VAT, number in stock and tel no for card sales.

Slightly disappointed they didn't immediately send someone round to fit it while I had a cuppa, though. :lol: 

Let's hope once I've received it and fitted it, it doesn't choose to spontaneously shatter again. :roll: 

Steve


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Quick update - new door arrived just now. Super quick service, extremely well wrapped. Very pleased. Now to fit it so we can have a nice door on our bread bin (we don't use it very much as a grill!)

Steve


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

BritStops said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As per the title, I'm looking for a replacement glass door for our Smev grill model number 555. The whole thing shattered for no apparent reason. steve


I had the same thing steve ..... except that the glass didnt break.....

the hinges are bonded/ nipped onto the glass, these let go and bang goes the door.

keep an eye on the hinge bonding !!

neill


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

bubble63 said:


> BritStops said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks,
> ...


Thanks, Neill, will do!

As I've mentioned before - I really don't know why a grill needs a transparent door when you have to keep it open when in use :? :roll:

Why not just have a metal door in the first place?

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

BritStops said:


> bubble63 said:
> 
> 
> > BritStops said:
> ...


On our Chausson the grill was fitted at head height. The ceiling used to get very hot when the door was in its propped open position even with the sliding metal plate fully out.


----------

